# Why even have Migration Reports?



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

My question is that if no one is suppose to post up a town or location of the birds like a general area or what have you, then what is the purpose of even having the reports section? It seems to me that when anyone does post up a general area or even a town, someone else comes on here and rails the person, or makes some smart a$$ remark about how stupid they are or what ever. It would seem to me that the person that is remarking on the aforementioned post is being childish about the whole deal. I mean really folks how many of you this spring had YOUR spot stolen? The birds went through so fast on the main push, there wasn't time to post the location so how could it have possibly mattered to anyone? Even with the juvies coming in two weeks or so behind the main push, how could it matter they are not going to stay around long enough for anyone to possibly benefit from some stupid report listed on here. I mean really folks big deal on the spring migration, you are dealing with far less hunters than in the fall and as the season goes on even fewer, as a matter of fact probably mostly residents of ND my guess is about 90% residents, or more as the spring season wears on .

Could someone please tell me what the benefits are of having a reports section when all that happens is pile of bashing after they enter ND, why doesn't anyone bash someone for giving a report on where they shot geese in SD? The bashing and chastising only starts after the birds are in ND. So what is the purpose of the migration report? Is it just so that people have something to complain about or what?

This is really been bugging me as this site is supposed to be an informational and learning site, but is seems to me that there is more complaining, bashing, criticizing, whining, NR hating, and all kinds of negative emotions, more than a learning site. So why do so many on here act like little kids about some thing that so trivial?

Any kind of a reasonable, logical, or civil explanation would be appreciated.

Thank you, JD


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> This is really been bugging me as this site is supposed to be an informational and learning site


I think that this is the key right here JD. Informational and learning are not the same as someone spoon-feeding you (not YOU in particular, I know you have your places to hunt) where the birds are. Learning about hunting, to me is tactics, decoys, strategies, atc. NOT the same, to me, as "the birds are all over if you 10 miles south of Neche".
I think that people resent using their gas money to scout and find isolated pockets of birds and then there are suddenly 10 other vehicles surrounding that section because someone posted up where the geese are.
My :2cents:


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

AGREED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 100%


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Fine if you want the information on tactics, calling, whatever. I agree that stuff is great.

But, that still doesn't answer JD's question: Why have a migration report if you bash people for posting up where the birds are / were? Start cussing out Hustad for starting the thread every spring.

:lol:


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

djleye - I think he was referring more to Nodak in general.........how nobody seems to mind hearing reports from specific areas throughout the rest of the flyway but the complaining starts once specific areas in N. Dakota get mentioned.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Quote:
> This is really been bugging me as this site is supposed to be an informational and learning site
> 
> I think that this is the key right here JD. Informational and learning are not the same as someone spoon-feeding you (not YOU in particular, I know you have your places to hunt) where the birds are. Learning about hunting, to me is tactics, decoys, strategies, atc. NOT the same, to me, as "the birds are all over if you 10 miles south of Neche".
> ...


He is 100% right.. You want reports....go out and make them. Don't sit by the comp and wait for them. If all you are reading is a bunch of bashing, you might want to read something else. As I am reading some good insight, with a little rubbish mixed in, and the rubbish comes from competition. So maybe there are more people out there hunting than you *think*.

Just to let you know. My plan A was hunted on Thursday. I posted the area (all I said was Spiritwood) on Monday. That's all it took. Now don't think for one minute that I am mad about it. It was my own fault for telling people where the birds were. So here comes another $200 in gas money to find my hunt for the weekend.

I think some who are complaining about the use of the topic need to get out in the field and see why we don't like the posting of areas. You will learn quick!!!!


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

I guess that if the "Migration report" is only going to be a bashing, make fun of NR's, judgemental kind of thing then why do it? The other items mentioned like calling, decoy placement, or other misc hunting tactics, there are already other areas of discussion for those things. As for listing photos there are other ways of showing off your harvest, and other areas as well to do that in.

So if so many are going to complain, bash, get upset, or what ever about the "report" why bother, all that happens is things get locked up, which is in a round about way is a violation of everyones constitutional rights, "freedom of speech" is being edited or deleted or stopped. So what is THE point of doing it if all that is going to happen is that some one is going to have one of the above mentioned things happen to them? I mean really all you have to do is look at the ND game and fish site all be it that it does not give a very good report, it does tell you if they are in the state or not, and from every thing that I read that is all most people on here really want any one to know any way. If it is really important to some one that they feel the need to inform anyone of the area they are doing well in they could just as easily put out an ad in the Classifieds section telling everyone to PM them and they will fill in the blanks for the person that has no connections to any place or person in ND. That would solve the problem with the wide spread reports of exact locations and would also solve the most of the rest of the problems as well.

Later JD


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Hey......if you don't want to read it then don't....but don't bash the site!!!!
Hate the game...not the player!!!


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

ya know jd, the migration report has nothing to do with hunting for someone like me, i live in missouri and we enjoy this time of year, its great hunting, but when the birds move on, i like hearing how they progress across the country on there way north. i dont use the report to go snow goose hunting, but i also can understand why you wouldnt want to pin point one area, it brings in the huniting moochers. so it dosnt bother me one bit if a guy wants to say central nd, cuz it lets me know there somewhere in the center....hahahahaha. i also dont really see that much hard bashing going on in here!!! have a great day my hunting brothers to the north


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Maverick,

There is no game without the player....


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Maverick,
> 
> There is no game without the player....


Oh you are so wrong...the game still goes on....only another player takes his place!!! :withstupid:


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

I am not bashing the site, I am only trying to understand what is the purpose? I did not say or type or state anything that has not already happened I only spoke the truth about these things, and only about the migration report section no other section was mentioned in any of my posts in a negative way. Maverick I did not attack you or any one person in specific however I could have easily have used over a dozen names with accuracy, about the things that I have talked about.

I am looking for a logical explanation of the need for the report, once the geese hit the south border of ND the reports get very slanderous, and seem to have a lot of attitude attached to them. If your not happy with someone here on the site PM them and keep it between the two of you, however it seems that some people on this site feel the need to publicly embarrass others and so they bring it out in front of the world to show sharp their tongues can be big deal the world is filled with people like that, and we have all met them. For most of the world no one likes those types of people, hence the reason that they few if any friends.

So once again some one please give me a logical reason the need for the report?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

"You spin me round round baby right round, like a record baby round round round round." :homer: 
I'm sure you know this post was just another case of :stirpot: and is only a matter of time before it becomes locked.

The only reason I use the Spring Migration Report is to know which state the birds are in and how long it will be until they're in SD/ND. If you know the birds are here in ND, that's all you really need to know IMO. Then just get out and find em! (It also comes in very handy when the weather takes a terrible turn like it has. :wink: )

Being residents, we know the state quite a bit better (and the tendencies of the birds when they arrive here) than "a lot of the Nr's" so we don't need locations. They just make it too easy for the wandering hunter to drive from point A to point B, that's all.

And for god's sake people, don't turn this into a "quit whining" ordeal!! The ones doing the scouting, spending the $, and doing the hardwork at least deserve that!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> that it does not give a very good report, it does tell you if they are in the state or not, and from every thing that I read that is all most people on here really want any one to know any way.


All I am saying is that general reports are not looked upon as harshly as when town names and directions from there are posted. If I say there are geese in south central ND it is tons different than saying there are geese 25 miles southwest of Ipswich, ND. If someone wants to know if there are geese in ND the reports are, in my opinion, to be used for that. They are not supposed to be for those that don't want to spend their money to scout and look for the birds.

Were you really looking for an opinion or looking more for an argument??? :eyeroll: :huh:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

And you have recivied a logical explanation just one you didn't want to hear.

Why ask why? Why not accept it for what it is. If you haven't learned anything form it. It's not my fault. You want reason for.

1) NR who plan on coming to hunt can base their days on where the migration is. I bet you have read it from Neb. to ND. Now without knowing when they are going to be here wouldn't you plan those dates. 
2) You can get where the bulk of the migration is.
3) You can find out where the tail end is...

Those are just 3 things in 30 seconds of reading you can get from it!

Now by you questioning the integrity of the site is suttely bashing it interity of it.

Just because you are not getting anything from it doesn't mean others are not. Just beacaue you want something different form it doesn't mean you are going to get it.

Now really this topic is foolish. If you don't like it. Don't read it, but don't judge it! Learn from it but don't take the rubbish personal, which is what you are doing by starting this topic.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm sorry but JD is right. I do go scouting and spend lots of money and time doing it. I use the scouting report to see if guys are getting them in states that are close to me or in area's close to me. That way I know if I should even go and try finding some or if it would be a waste.

I would go scouting if say a guy from NW OR NC missouri said they saw a bunch of geese heading north or in a area here. That would make me go down to SW Iowa and see if I could find some.

If a guy in ND says there here and moving fast to the north and there are no reports anywhere south or just west of me I won't bother looking.

I agree specific spots shouldn't be listed, however saying that there are geese in SE ND should be aloud. We just don't need to bash anyone. That goes for you to JD this site is awesome we should thank Hustad everyday for what he does. Don't let a select few ruin your thoughts of the site.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> I agree specific spots shouldn't be listed, however saying that there are geese in SE ND should be aloud. We just don't need to bash anyone. That goes for you to JD this site is awesome we should thank Hustad everyday for what he does. Don't let a select few ruin your thoughts of the site.


That I agree with 100%, but the problem is when people use words like Spiritwood, Jamestown...ect...ect....

Next thing you know you have 10 trucks around the same geese you are hunting......come on people....can' t you see the reasoning...10 trucks 1,000 birds makes for NO HUNTING for anyone. Especially me....The one person who told others where they are. If I let the cat out of the bag, I ruin my own hunting. If other do as well...it ruins my hunting. It's not tlike there are millions of birds here.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

OK thanks band and DJ, so then by what your saying is the rules need to be changed so that they read " no locations" like towns, highways, county roads, etc... I get the need to see them move up from Texas to ND so one could possibly plan a hunting weekend. I too know how spend money on gas and do not depend on the info on the site. Not that it would matter as I try to stay inside of 75 mile radius of my house in ND. So then why do others feel the need to belittle others for what they do? Why if the need arises doesn't someone just pm who P.O.'d them and handle it privately? I mean really aren't we all supposed to be adults here, or at least act like it? Yah there has been plenty of times my plan A has gotten trumped, however we just punt to over to plan B and try the best we can to make it work. Heck I have seen commercial guides from Texas up there looking for birds all I do is leave the area and find a new one, first off I am not that good with a call and second my decoys are not that good, and hey I will admit I may not be good enough to compete with a pro or a extremely advid hunter, so for me and our group it is easier to find a new area a long ways away from them to hunt as we will actually stand a better chance at success if we do so.

I guess that after reading the reports and the bashing, and the garbage the did not get taken out after several weeks it has gotten to me. So if the reports are there then be all means be friendly or handle it privately in a PM. Yes some should be more thoughtful about their posting, again this could be handled with a PM and they could be asked nicely to delete the name of the town, or area they hunted.

So basically after reading your remarks with out any sarcasim attached, which I do really appreciate, I believe that understand the need for the report, however I also see need for heavy monitoring, and a few rule changes attached to the " Migration Report".

Thanks JD


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> So then why do others feel the need to belittle others for what they do? Why if the need arises doesn't someone just pm who P.O.'d them and handle it privately? I mean really aren't we all supposed to be adults here, or at least act like it?


Why can't we all just get along? 
Why are you questioning the way the site is handled?\
Why are you so adamit about it?
Why 
Why
Why....

I am sorry but it is starting to sound like a 3 year old who just learned the word why...

the real question is why am I still answering you..... :eyeroll:



> I guess that after reading the reports and the bashing, and the garbage the did not get taken out after several weeks it has gotten to me. So if the reports are there then be all means be friendly or handle it privately in a PM


Why are you taking it personally?


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2007)

I think the original question has merit. Boys, you cannot have something called a migration report without some crazy guy wanting to be helpful and friendly saying something like "I just got back from (insert your favorite town) and there were thousands of birds there!" Now personally, I don't have a problem with people sharing info. You still need to get access to land etc. There are yayhoo's out there that will sit and sky bust from the ditch but you do not know where they got their info from, the computer or a friend that lives in the area or ? It happens and it will continue to. But have a happy Easter! We all got a gift a couple thousand years ago that superceeds all this!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I have plenty of reports, but dont have any desire to share them. My time is worth gold to some moron who sits behind his computer and looks at these reports just so he doesnt have to get his lazy *** off the chair to go out and scout.

As far as I'm conserned I hope they never kill a bird. uke:


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

I can definately say I see both sides of this debate....for the MN boys, let explain it to you the way I see it.

Let's say you hunt Lake X outside of Fergus Falls. Some guy from out of town come in and hunts Lake X, which is fine. Next day He post on the internet that he shot easy limits and there were tons of birds in Fergus Falls (not naming the lake). Instead, the 10-15 guys scouting your spot, now there's 100. That would suck, wouldn't. Now take that times 10 and thats what you get in ND. It has to be frustrating.

For the ND boys, you have to understand that we eat, sleep and breathe waterfowl hunting just like you....however we have to drive 5 hours to do it. This usually requires days of planning and preparation which then creates self doubt and second guessing. Plus the thought of taking 2 days of vacation and drinving 1000 miles isn't too appealing (which I have done...and will do again if needed). Many times, this is the first time a person has ventured out of there state to chase fowl. Heck, out of the county. It's a big step and a terrifying one. Courtesy and patience is all that these people need.

As for having a migration report....because the migration is so fast a furious. Snow goose hunters need to share, even in general terms, the location of the birds.

As far as the remarks....Well some people haven't learned to grow up yet. I ussually call them on it, then they shut up. I have no problems sharing with a guy who askes "what about this area" via pm, and I will remind him that it is viewed as unfavorable by people of this site and other sites like it.

Last thing I will say is if it wasn't for this site, I would have never hunted either ND or SD. I would have never tried snowgoose hunting. I am more successful and more knowledgable because of the advice and tips giving by the users of this site. Thanks Fella's

DD Out


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

GooseBuster3 said:


> I have plenty of reports, but dont have any desire to share them. My time is worth gold to some moron who sits behind his computer and looks at these reports just so he doesnt have to get his lazy a$$ off the chair to go out and scout.
> 
> As far as I'm conserned I hope they never kill a bird. uke:





> This is really been bugging me as this site is supposed to be an informational and learning site, but is seems to me that there is more complaining, bashing, criticizing, whining, NR hating, and all kinds of negative emotions, more than a learning site. So why do so many on here act like little kids about some thing that so trivial?
> 
> Any kind of a reasonable, logical, or civil explanation would be appreciated.
> 
> Thank you, JD


I assume this is what you were talking about????


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah it's called home work, for the past 7 years the migration has been damn near within its limt as to when and where they should be. If you want to plan a trip go back to all of the reports on the various sites and read, read and do some more reading. It's doesnt take a rocket scientist to figure out where to go. You go to the furthest point south you think the birds are and drive north. Just take one day to scout and I'm amlost positive you will stumble upon a mass concentraion of birds. If you have the itch that bad to pull the trigger to where you cant take one day out of your vaction time to scout then you really should be hunting them at all. Whats another 300 miles going to do when added on to that 1000 you already drove?? I'm sure you will say the gas money will kill me, well then have acouple buddies go with. :roll:

I live in ND and I will usually drive around for a good half day to a day to try in figure out roosting areas, migration paths, feeding fields and so forth.

It just drives me nuts as to how hard people think it is to get on birds in the spring.

I stand by own words, as to the post above if you really dont like it then dont read it. 
If I wanted to be a guide I would, but I would rather hunt with good frineds and family.
Sure is funny how some guys only call you when the snows show up every year just because they want to hunt over your spread, and use all of your equipment. I would rather waste my time with a girlfriend then take them out.


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey, I'm not saying put someone on the X.

I'm saying treat people with a little repect. Thats all.

If someone asks "what about this area" instead of uke:

Maybe try...oh I don't know ignore him or put in PM..."maybe you didn't know this but that's a question you shouldn't ask and here's why"


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

DakotaDog72 said:


> Hey, I'm saying put someone on the X.


 :huh:


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

Of all people....Leave it you to find a typo.

Can you say "Freudian"???? :lol: :lol:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

hahahahaahaha, man that was funny Mr. Superiority that supposedly makes people shut up?? :lame: Get off your pedestle dude! :lost: You're just looking for tounge-lashes by the way you post sometimes!


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

Yawn....

Tounge lashing....why?

Because I'm right???

The funny thing is about 2-3 weeks ago I totally disagreed with you on this very point. since then I have totally changed my tune....Except when people rip on others about those types of posts.

BTW....where did you get the cool emoticons?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

DakotaDog72 said:


> The funny thing is about 2-3 weeks ago I totally disagreed with you on this very point. since then I have totally changed my tune....Except when people rip on others about those types of posts.
> BTW....where did you get the cool emoticons?


You just started out on the wrong foot with me then and I guess I've held that against you. If you go back and read any of my posts on here, you will see I never rip on a guy in means of making him look like a piece of **** in front of people. Hell, I VERY VERY RARELY ever rip on people! (unless they purposely hit a nerve or start something, but then I'll usually let my feelings show via pm.)

And no you're not always right (along w/ anybody), and as far as the emoticons go; click on "View more Emoticons". :wink: 
(we can change this going back & forth on separate posts very quickly.)


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

I agree with GB3. I already have spent close to 3000 dollars in gas alone chasing snow from missouri to ND. When i went to missiouri it was a 14 hour drive and i didn't have the first idea as where to hunt or where the birds sit. We put on 750 miles the first day scouting alone. We drove way south and came back north just to see where the most birds were. Then 100 of those miles were put on within a 5 mile radius trying to figure out the feed paths and the good fields. It is just part of snow goose hunting. i get sick of people from other states that are looking for someone to feel bad for them cuz they have to drive. If you cant put a little risk into it then don't snow goose hunt because they are completely unpredictable to start with. I know a guy from the cities that comes to ND a few times each spring and he isn't on here evey day asking where to go. he put miles on just like the rest of us. 
Cyber scouters uke:


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

Gee, how'd she find her way in here???


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

That's not a bad way to start at all!! :beer: (Deeaaammmmnnnn!!!)


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Now shes getting brought into new forums. When will it end :eyeroll: :lost:


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I don't mind giving general info, but it gets a little old listening to the same questions all the time. Here's a freebie: There are good numbers of SOB's in Central Sask. They didn't head south to SD, they held tight and more and more are coming everyday. If anyone wants to get them start looking as far north as Kerrobert SK.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Why is the forum here? Simple Economics. The reports bring people which bring $$$ to the owners pocket. When you got $$$ in your pocket you can buy your own land and stuff in the prime areas and you don't really need to worry about anyone else.

Speaking of $$$. You guys wanting reports start sending me some for the gas I burn and I will be more than happy to put you on a X. Till then. Get off the computer, get behind the wheel and find your own birds. Don't have time because of work, sports, or your residence? Well you can change all those things so stop the excuses, accept what you have and go from there.

And to Quote Mav


> the real question is why am I still answering you.....


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

ahh i love sitting back and watching these unfold lol

i agree with what u said tho


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

so if you get people on here asking then dont answer them..... if they post and no one answers...then they might get the hint.....and if someone wants to drive around for 8 hours and spend 200 on gas to find the birds and tell every one on the site about it...then let them deal with the hunters sitting in the ditches pass shooting their field.... they probably wont be doing that again..

unfortunately there will always be people who have to be liked by everyone and want to be considered a good hunter by people on a forum that they dont even know....... so they can impress everyone on how good they are because they found a few birds

Its always going to happen whether we complain about it or not

The fact is there are some things we can control and some things we cant ....if we stop it on this forum there are 40 others to find it on :eyeroll:

Dont get me wrong ive been screwed before just as much as the next guy and i hate it....but what can we really do


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Reports are great.....Just remember when I do more then likely I ain't within 200-300 miles of whatever town I say, or the migration is WELL past that area.....I just hope some dumb internet ditch banger takes my advice and wastes a day finding out he was had......go find them yourselves and be nice to the folks you meet along the way, I have no problem anytime I like picking up the phone in a dozen different locations scattered from MO/NE to ND to get REAL reports......why should my hard work help someone else that is not willing to put in the time???? Everyone starts at zero when they start, and get rewarded for putting the time in......if you don't want to log thousands of miles scouting hire a guide for gods sake.....they get paid for exactly what your asking for on here..... 8)


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I really hate to see all the bickering guys. There is obviously 2 sides to this and neither will agree and it gets emotional.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

J.D. said:


> djleye - I think he was referring more to Nodak in general.........how nobody seems to mind hearing reports from specific areas throughout the rest of the flyway but the complaining starts once specific areas in N. Dakota get mentioned.


Double standard perhaps? The NIMBY (Not In My Back Yard) mentality. This sums up why ND Rs get POd. Also explains why MN Rs get POd when a person posts up a hunting spot too. And SD Rs, etc... As long as it is not where we hunt, many think the info in fine and dandy.

I keep my reports to a general area, I never mention specific towns. Why, as already mentioned, because I earned the knowledge through $100s of gas money and time. 2nd, if I gave specific towns or areas, guys would not say crap to me on where abouts they are hunting. It is an agreement between us, we do not say specific places on the net. Yet in a general way a guy can figure out where to go to start scouting if members post up general areas. I've had a guy go ballistic for me saying North Central SK 4-5 years back on another forum, they thought is was way too specific. Oh well. If a guy wants to pound the roads for a day to find them in N Central SK, he has earned it IMO, they'll find 'em either way. So I'll say for example NE SD, or similar, but not more specific so as to give general info, but not more specific than that. A happy medium of that hopefully all can live with.

Kind of funny though.... is when I find a spot where the fish are biting, I say squat. Where did you catch them? "In the water" No I mean what lake? "a freshwater lake" By then they get the drift I ain't saying crap. :lol:

So live and let live guys, the world will not end if a rookie divelges a town, nor will the site fall apart if nobody gives any reports. :beer:


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

I htink that was your best post ever H2O.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

And we'll leave it at that.


----------

